# WooHoo Patio Practice paid off....



## Didereaux (Nov 17, 2015)

Got this Sharp-shinned Hawk near the bird feeder this morning.  Explains why no birds had been around this AM.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 17, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 17, 2015)

Nice!  His expression says someone is going to have a bad day!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 17, 2015)

Nice!  His expression says someone is going to have a bad day!


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 17, 2015)

that is excellent


----------



## Designer (Nov 17, 2015)

that is excellent


----------



## weepete (Nov 17, 2015)

Sweet shot!


----------



## scooter2044 (Nov 17, 2015)

Great shot!


----------



## Tuckerjr (Nov 17, 2015)

Well done !


----------



## baturn (Nov 17, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 17, 2015)

Flipping awesome

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgianBayBoy (Nov 18, 2015)

Very Cool!


----------



## FITBMX (Nov 18, 2015)

That is a really great photo!!!


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Nov 19, 2015)

Nice sharp image, well done.

Dave


----------



## ClareB (Nov 19, 2015)

Great shot. Never heard of that hawk species.


----------



## LarryLomona (Nov 19, 2015)

Striking bird.


----------



## annamaria (Nov 20, 2015)

Great shot, and that expression I love!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Nov 20, 2015)

Wow, that's great!


----------



## bulldurham (Nov 23, 2015)

Never seen one. Slick!


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 11, 2015)

What an honor to have been nominated for POTM.   thank you!


----------

